# configurare portage per smascherare i pacchetti

## trigg

buongiorno a tutti   :Very Happy: 

in questi giorni ho notato alcune differenze tra portage di CLD e quello di Gentoo.

mi spiego meglio, quando in Calculate-Linux davo emerge pacchetto nella maggior parte dei casi mi installava il pacchetto solo in alcuni casi mi chiedeva di usare --autounmask 

con gento in questi giorni mi son trovato ad usare --autounmask nell'installazione di tutti i pacchetti dal terminale di xfce a firefox ;

questa differenza che ho riscontrato tra gentoo e cld è normale oppure bisogna configurare portage?

sempre  riguardo le differenze riscontrate c'è n'è un'altra che riguarda 

etc-update /etc/portage quando si usa autounmask

in calculate linux ero solito usare 

```
etc-update /etc/portage/package.keywords/custom
```

mentre in gentoo sto usando

```
 etc-update /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask
```

qual'è la giusta linea di comando?

e se sono ambedue giuste in quali casi si usa l'una o l'altra?

----------

## sabayonino

dipende da come hai impostato il "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS" nel make.conf

dipende dal profilo in uso

dipende da... dipende   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> in questi giorni ho notato alcune differenze tra portage di CLD e quello di Gentoo.
> 
> ...

 

Non so come e' impostata Calculate-Linux ma in portage ci sono due "rami" (in realta' i pacchetti ci sono anche nella stable ma sono mascherati) della distribuzione: stable e unstable.

Con stable solitamente hai pacchetti piu' vecchi ma piu' stabili mentre con unstable potresti incontrare qualche problema in piu', soprattutto in fase di compilazione, ma hai anche pacchetti piu' aggiornati.

Probabilmente Calculate-Linux ha un rilascio dei pacchetti stabili diverso da quello di gentoo.

 *trigg wrote:*   

> in calculate linux ero solito usare 
> 
> ```
> etc-update /etc/portage/package.keywords/custom
> ```
> ...

 

Io solitamente uso solo etc-update senza alcun argomento.

Esiste anche dispatch-conf, ma io non l'ho mai utilizzato (per nessuna ragione in particolare).

----------

## trigg

non mi sembra aver ancora dato i privilegi ad user 

cmq è una cosa che dovrò fare.

di seguito posto il make.conf di etc/portage

ho letto che se voglio solo kde devo scrivere kde e così via dicendo

ma in realtà piu di un copia incolla devo capire quello che faccio 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

MAKEOPTS = "-j4"

```

quello che devo chiedere ed ho dimenticato di farlo è questo

se prima ho installato un programma X e con etc-update mi chiede di sovrascrivere il make.conf

qunado installo un secondo pacchetto Y e mi chiede di sovrascrivere le chiavi del pacchetto X vanno perse?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> di seguito posto il make.conf di etc/portage

 

Quindi sei in una gentoo stable.

 *trigg wrote:*   

> quello che devo chiedere ed ho dimenticato di farlo è questo
> 
> se prima ho installato un programma X e con etc-update mi chiede di sovrascrivere il make.conf
> 
> qunado installo un secondo pacchetto Y e mi chiede di sovrascrivere le chiavi del pacchetto X vanno perse?

 

Normalmente un pacchetto X cambia il suo file di configurazione e basta, quindi un pacchetto Y non andra' a toccare una configurazione di X.

Puo' pero' capitare che tu cambi un file di configurazione e questo nel tempo venga aggiornato, a questo punto potrebbe sovrascrivere le tue modifiche ma con etc-upate puoi fare anche il merge delle modifiche.

----------

## oscarandrea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> non mi sembra aver ancora dato i privilegi ad user 
> 
> cmq è una cosa che dovrò fare.
> 
> di seguito posto il make.conf di etc/portage
> ...

 

si puoi impostare anche la flag kde, ma se ti serve forse sarebbe meglio usare il profilo apposito per kde, che ti va già a settare flag ed altro

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oscarandrea wrote:*   

> si puoi impostare anche la flag kde, ma se ti serve forse sarebbe meglio usare il profilo apposito per kde, che ti va già a settare flag ed altro

 

Impostare kde come use flag non installa kde di per se ma attiva il supporto a kde di qualche pacchetto

----------

## trigg

ho capito , ma non voglio kde , era solo un'esempio

il mio ambiente è xfce che non cambierei con nessun'altro 

ricapitolando 

per usare al meglio portage dipende solo da me, cioè dalla personalizzazione e configurazione che devo dare al sistema.

è interessante sapere che posso assegnare a ciascun user le flag per diversi sitemi operativi , però è una cosa che magari farò quando avròpiena padronanza nel configurare le flag di portage.

per i flag di xfce devo creare

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords 

e scrivere 

#xfce

 xfce-extra/xfce4

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> per usare al meglio portage dipende solo da me, cioè dalla personalizzazione e configurazione che devo dare al sistema.

 

Questo sicuramente

 *trigg wrote:*   

> è interessante sapere che posso assegnare a ciascun user le flag per diversi sitemi operativi , però è una cosa che magari farò quando avròpiena padronanza nel configurare le flag di portage.
> 
> per i flag di xfce devo creare
> 
> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords 
> ...

 

Stai facenso confusione tra smascherare pacchetti unstable e le use flag.

Le use flag servono ad abilitare certe caratteristiche a un pacchetto. Prendiamo questo esempio

```
* xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin

     Available versions:  1.2.6 1.2.98 ~1.3.0 {+acpi debug hddtemp libnotify lm_sensors VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"}

     Homepage:            https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-sensors-plugin

     Description:         A panel plug-in for acpi, lm_sensors and hddtemp sensors 
```

come vedi se vogliamo che il pannello dei sensori di xfce4 sia capace anche di leggere i sensori allora dovremo abilitare la use flag lm_sensors, per farlo bisogna usare il file /etc/portage/package.use.

Se invece vuoi installare la versione unstable (la 1.3.0 lo capisci dal carattere ~ davanti alla versione) allora devi usare /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords.

----------

## trigg

non ho capito perchè quando ho installato xfce-terminal e firefox mi ha chiesto di usare unmask-write

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> non ho capito perchè quando ho installato xfce-terminal e firefox mi ha chiesto di usare unmask-write

 

Che comando hai dato esattamente quando li hai installati?

----------

## trigg

ho dato emerge xfce4-terminal , lo stesso con os-prober e firefox

devo aggiungere che firefox-bin mi ha dato errore )non ricordo quale) quindi ho installato fireofox esr

cmq prima ho installato screenshotter , e qualche altro pacchetto e sono stati installati normalmente.

ho anche installato udev e dopo ho dato il comando

echo "sys-fs/udev" >> /etc/portage/package.use/udev

la domanda è se ho aggiunto udev nelle use flag

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ho dato emerge xfce4-terminal , lo stesso con os-prober e firefox
> 
> devo aggiungere che firefox-bin mi ha dato errore )non ricordo quale) quindi ho installato fireofox esr

 

Quale versione hai installato ora?

 *trigg wrote:*   

> ho anche installato udev e dopo ho dato il comando
> 
> echo "sys-fs/udev" >> /etc/portage/package.use/udev
> 
> la domanda è se ho aggiunto udev nelle use flag

 

Qua ci sono due problemi; il primo e' che il comando con echo che hai fatto non serve a nulla perche' in package.use metti quei pacchetti a cui vuoi abilitare/disabilitare una use flags, es (attivare il supporto a networkmanager al pacchetto xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager):

```
# echo "xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager networkmanager" >> /etc/portage/package.use/zzz
```

il secondo problema e' che se hai installato OpenRC (default di gentoo) invece di systemd sys-fs/udev non dovrebbe essere installato

----------

## trigg

allora provo a disinstallare udev per vedere se va bene

riguardo alla versione se tiriferisci a firefox è la 52. non ricordocmq è  la esr

cmq non uso mai firefox adesso sono su chromium 

dopo devo approfindire questo discorso delle flag che probabilmente causa sovracarico d'informazioni non riesco a metabolizare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Inizia da qui per capire le use flag

----------

## sabayonino

volendo , per gestire comodamente le USE sia locali che globali cis ono alcuni tools a disposizione

con interfaccia:

```
 app-portage/ufed

     Available versions:  0.91 0.92 **9999

     Installed versions:  0.92(12:11:47 14/01/2016)

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ufed

     Description:         Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

```

Da linea di comando , comando euse fornito dal pacchetto 

```
app-portage/gentoolkit

     Available versions:  0.3.3 0.4.0 (~)0.4.1 0.4.2-r1 **9999 {PYTHON_TARGETS="pypy python2_7 python3_4 python3_5 python3_6"}

     Installed versions:  0.4.2-r1(21:37:53 03/05/2018)(PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -pypy -python3_4 -python3_6")

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage-Tools

     Description:         Collection of administration scripts for Gentoo
```

Vedere i relativi manuali o help

----------

